# Anyone waiting for August/September?



## PeasnCarrot

Is anyone waiting to start trying in August or September? The wait is driving me crazy but I'm being a good girl and taking my folic acid and looking after myself well with a healthy diet and trips to the gym between now and then. I'd love to start now but we've got a holiday to Las Vegas booked in September :haha:


----------



## BB1982

Hi, I was hoping to start in the summer, but thinking it's more likely the Autumn now! My OH would like to be married first, but as I'm 34 this year I kind of feel I've waited long enough and I want a baby. I'd love to be married first but he hasn't asked yet so doesn't look likely. Maybe I'm being incredibly selfish? I don't know anymore. I just feel that if I'm not pregnant, or at least trying, buy Christmas I'm going to explode!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Not selfish at all hunnie, I totally understand how you feel! I'm 36 at the moment and desperate to start trying, my DH has been the one dragging his heels but we had a huge heart to heart a few weeks ago and he said that he was ready to start trying. I think he knew I was getting to the end of my tether with waiting! We've got a couple of big holidays coming up this year hence why we're waiting another few months before we start ttc.


----------



## BB1982

Well, he's only gone and bloody done it!! So now started to pencil in a late summer early autumn wedding ready for baby making on the honeymoon!!!! I just can't believe it, and now I have a wedding to plan and obsess over hopefully I can try my best to put my broodyness in a box until after the wedding! x


----------



## Xuxa

I am planning to wait until end of August too. I turn 30 on the 22nd of August and then we will be trying for #6 :)
Congratulations on your engagement!!! lots of fun, amazing, exciting times ahead for you ;) 
xxx


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Exciting times BB!! Wedding planning will definitely keep you busy, are you UK based or elsewhere in the world?

Hi Xuxa, welcome! I admire you trying for your 6th, I doubt very much that I would have the patience for 6 little ones lol


----------



## BB1982

Hi, yes uk based. Lots to do, trying not to get totally OTT already but the first job is to think about who we want to invite, which means fiancé (so odd!! Lol) sitting down and writing a list. I think he considers that he's done the hard bit and pretty much said he'll turn up on the day and the rest is over to me!! Lol. Only kidding, he'll participate, but can't imagine he'll want to be dragged around wedding shows or florists, but that's what bridesmaids are for! X


----------



## PeasnCarrot

BB1982 said:


> Hi, yes uk based. Lots to do, trying not to get totally OTT already but the first job is to think about who we want to invite, which means fiancé (so odd!! Lol) sitting down and writing a list. I think he considers that he's done the hard bit and pretty much said he'll turn up on the day and the rest is over to me!! Lol. Only kidding, he'll participate, but can't imagine he'll want to be dragged around wedding shows or florists, but that's what bridesmaids are for! X

You're going to have so much fun! My mum, dad and I went to all the wedding fairs and visited venues etc because my DH was working away. He helped as much as he could but it normally came to a case of me picking three potentials (for save the dates, music etc) and letting him chose one of those. We're UK based too and I'm always around if you need tips/help researching something :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

Me! We'll be trying for #2 at end of August/beginning of September depending on when my cycle hits. I think we'd love to start now, but we have a trip to Florida planned at the end of August and no way do I want to be heavily pregnant in that Florida heat. One last hurrah trip with my daughter before she gets a sibling!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Tweak0605 said:


> Me! We'll be trying for #2 at end of August/beginning of December depending on when my cycle hits. I think we'd love to start now, but we have a trip to Florida planned at the end of August and no way do I want to be heavily pregnant in that Florida heat. One last hurrah trip with my daughter before she gets a sibling!

We're the same, we've got a holiday to Las Vegas booked for our anniversary in September and there's no way I could deal with the heat if I was pregnant xx


----------



## BB1982

Wow I'm so excited for everybody, let's all hope we are all pregnant by Christmas!! What a fabulous end to the year that will be! X


----------



## PeasnCarrot

BB1982 said:


> Wow I'm so excited for everybody, let's all hope we are all pregnant by Christmas!! What a fabulous end to the year that will be! X

My dad's birthday is the 1st November so fingers very much crossed that we can give him some good news on his birthday :happydance:


----------



## indira

We're hoping to try for #1 starting in September or so. It seems so long away!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

indira said:


> We're hoping to try for #1 starting in September or so. It seems so long away!

It does doesn't it? Hopefully it will fly in for us all xxx


----------



## MissLaura

Hi everyone. My partner and I have a trip planned to the US in September then hope to start trying ASAP. Bit worried about the Zika virus though and whether we need to wait longer?


----------



## PeasnCarrot

MissLaura said:


> Hi everyone. My partner and I have a trip planned to the US in September then hope to start trying ASAP. Bit worried about the Zika virus though and whether we need to wait longer?

Hiya hunnie, welcome :) whereabouts in the states are you going? From what I've read (we're in the same boat as you with holidays to Orlando and Vegas planned for this year) the virus is carried by a mosquito that doesn't venture far into the USA. It likes sub-tropical and humidity so might make it as far Orlando etc but if you're using repellant then it's nothing to worry about. I also remember reading that if you're at all in doubt wait a few weeks because it will be out of your system in 4-5 weeks after exposure.

I'll try to find the articel I was reading xx


----------



## PeasnCarrot

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/health/what-is-zika-virus.html?_r=0 

That's the one I was reading


----------



## MissLaura

PeasnCarrot said:


> MissLaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. My partner and I have a trip planned to the US in September then hope to start trying ASAP. Bit worried about the Zika virus though and whether we need to wait longer?
> 
> Hiya hunnie, welcome :) whereabouts in the states are you going? From what I've read (we're in the same boat as you with holidays to Orlando and Vegas planned for this year) the virus is carried by a mosquito that doesn't venture far into the USA. It likes sub-tropical and humidity so might make it as far Orlando etc but if you're using repellant then it's nothing to worry about. I also remember reading that if you're at all in doubt wait a few weeks because it will be out of your system in 4-5 weeks after exposure.
> 
> I'll try to find the articel I was reading xxClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply, we will be mostly travelling through New York State and upwards.

I have been googling about it today and some say that a week is long enough to get it out of your system but will probably leave it a bit longer to be safe. Hard to be patient when I'm so excited &#128513;


----------



## littlefishygg

We are going to start trying for #2 on my first cycle after mid July so probably August depending on how my cycle falls. Can't wait! I'm obsessed!


----------



## MissN8

Hey all. Going to ttc around August/September cannot wait. Been waiting 7 years or so for OH to be ready it's been a long journey but can finally see the light. So anyone have any plans before ttc? Is anyone on the bcp?


----------



## Symphony7

I was going to try for July but we have recently been working on selling our house and it's making things a bit uncertain again. The mortgage is going up, and we are kind of waiting on hubby's job to see if his salary will be enough for me to not work. So I gave no definite date right at the moment which is weird because I always have in my 3+ years of waiting. I guess getting closer things become more clear. 

At any rate, it may be July-November at this point. One other thing though is that we want to go on a trip to Mexico. So TTC will depend on when we can get the money together for that. I want to go in July as planned but it's all dependent on what's in the savings after the move. If not, we may end up going in November or December which will push everything back because we can't TTC with the Zika outbreak going on down there if we want to be safe. 

So I had one cycle off BC when we were contemplating starting sooner. This was before the house. Gotta say, I HATE getting a period. The first night I didn't sleep because I was so uncomfortable. Needless to say, I'm back on my BC and really happy to be so if it eliminates that headache for me I guess I'll have to invest in a diva cup (and get comfortable using it) when we do TTC. I've been on the pull so long I've forgotten what it's like.


----------



## Catalyst

Someone asked if we were on BC, well Im not. I stopped taking it last fall becase I felt it was having affect on my libido and also just was fed up on eating hormones for the better part of 17 years! So been using condomes but since we finally decited if and when to have #3 we have been taking more and more risks. My DH usualy is so safe regarding things like this, even the first years of us together (we have been together since we were 15.. 17 years this summer!) so it is kind of funny he is risk taking now haha. Using condoms after so many years on BC it is just no fun haha. But since geting pg now or next month would mean baby nov/december I know he will not take any chances, might double up if anything haha :) He does NOT want a baby that late on the year.
I would like to be ttc right now but I am finishing my education (becoming teacher) and next year is kind of hard and not a good time in my study to have a child, would have been ok the past years. So planning on ttc when there are 9 months till may :) so think august will probably be our month.. if we can hold it untill then and not take to mutch chances.

BB1982 - we were together for 5 years when I got proposed, then another 5 or so passed before he was willing to get married. (had child after 10 years to gether and think that made him ok with marriage) and then he was all in! checking out decorations on ebay and so on, planning color theme and stuff :) haha it was fun.


----------



## PeasnCarrot

It's my first day back at work after a weekend staying with friends for their little boy's baptism, it's only made me even more excited about starting trying! I've spent most of the morning googling prams, pushchairs, cots etc :haha:

Plus my countdown reminder came up on my phone to say it's only 6 months until we go to Las Vegas so not long until we can start ttc :happydance:


----------



## MissN8

I'm struggling today just want these next few months to hurry up!


----------



## BB1982

It's hard on those days when it just seems so far away, but it's March already!! It was only just Christmas, time will go by, we will get there!!! Just found out today another friend is pregnant (would have fallen after only 3 months with her new chap!) last month this would have made we want to curl up and cry but I'm more positive now, less than 6 months to the wedding and have been told he is more than happy to try for a honeymoon baby! In fact he said we could try sooner if I wanted but didn't want me to get to fat for my dress!!! Lol. I guess I've got a lot to distract me, my pram and baby stuff obsession has been replaced by wedding stuff, but I've not forgotten how hard it is waiting! It's like a physical pain. Love to you all x


----------



## MissN8

BB1982 said:


> It's hard on those days when it just seems so far away, but it's March already!! It was only just Christmas, time will go by, we will get there!!! Just found out today another friend is pregnant (would have fallen after only 3 months with her new chap!) last month this would have made we want to curl up and cry but I'm more positive now, less than 6 months to the wedding and have been told he is more than happy to try for a honeymoon baby! In fact he said we could try sooner if I wanted but didn't want me to get to fat for my dress!!! Lol. I guess I've got a lot to distract me, my pram and baby stuff obsession has been replaced by wedding stuff, but I've not forgotten how hard it is waiting! It's like a physical pain. Love to you all x

I agree it is a bit easier when your hear announcements knowing it's not far away for yourself but some days it just doesn't matter and you feel so down about it. Glad you have the wedding to occupy you in he meantime. I guess it would be better to wait until honeymoon. Where are you goin on your honeymoon?


----------



## BB1982

Probably a cruise, likely the med! We've never been on a cruise but heard lots of good things from people.


----------



## alibc

We are! Originally we were going to wait until October of this year, but I think I want to start "trying to whatever" in August and September. If no pregnancy by October, we may get more serious about TTC and start taking charting very seriously lol.

We REALLY want a July baby. It's the month we got married. But I'd be happy with any months really.


----------



## MissYogi

Hello everyone! I will also be starting to try in August, right after my wedding. It's been such a struggle to settle on that since I so want to try sooner but we are being good and waiting. The problem is that I expect that if my cycles stay regular I will ovulate just 5 days before the wedding, meaning I will have to wait nearly a full cycle before trying. We are not totally traditional, so it's not that we are hesitant morally about trying before the wedding, it's just that I want to be able to drink on my wedding day a bit and we leave for our honeymoon the week after. The honeymoon is a cruise so there will definitely be alcohol. I don't want to have to limit myself and not fully enjoy myself on the cruise, so we are waiting until just after we return. Hopefully it happens right away!


----------



## irish_eyes819

Hey ladies! I've never posted in any kind of forum before, but I have baby fever BAD so I thought I'd join in on this one! My husband and I have one son who is 15 months old and we'd love to give him a younger sibling, but I am in an extremely rigorous grad school program right now and it would be best to wait until I am finished. That's not until September of this year! It seems so far away. And the hubby is deploying next month for 3-4 months, so there's definitely no possibility of an "oops" :laugh2: Hope you all are hanging in there on this wait!


----------



## boobee

Xuxa said:


> I am planning to wait until end of August too. I turn 30 on the 22nd of August and then we will be trying for #6 :)
> Congratulations on your engagement!!! lots of fun, amazing, exciting times ahead for you ;)
> xxx

I'm 30 on the 21st so waiting until after then too :winkwink:


----------



## PeasnCarrot

That's another month started and another month closer to our ttc time :happydance: how's everyone doing? Have you started your prenatals yet?


----------



## MissN8

I am taking folic acid.


----------



## MissYogi

It's so soon ladies! I have decided to bump my TTC date up a month to the cycle just before my wedding, so I'll be hopefully TTC in July. Can't believe how quickly, yet how slowly this wait has been!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

MissYogi said:


> It's so soon ladies! I have decided to bump my TTC date up a month to the cycle just before my wedding, so I'll be hopefully TTC in July. Can't believe how quickly, yet how slowly this wait has been!

Wow!! That's going to come around really quickly for you!!


----------



## ChiiBaby

I'm going to be TTC in sept too! My dad is taking me to a festival, so i thought itd be a good idea to wait till after then! 
Im also going to start taking my folic acid soon :)

x


----------



## Catalyst

I am geting kind of impatient hahaha and it is kind of up to me to decide when. August was the idea since i will be finishing my masterspaper in end of april first days in may. Bur I am wondering if I should just say fuck it (sry) and just start sooner like im maynor june even! 
At least I am going to go buy prenatals today just dont remember what I should be buying other than folic acid. Hahaha


----------



## BB1982

I started prenatals as soon as finished the pill, I'll have been on them 9 months by the time we are actually trying, but I heard they can help regulate cycles so I just started them straight away. They are pretty cheap so it doesn't matter. I'm so excited, I keep thinking by Christmas I might be able to tell people I'm pregnant!! They I try to remember it might not happen right away and to relax ..... but it might and it's incredibly exciting! Obsessed with the new series of one born every minute, I just want my turn now! Xx


----------



## Jlh05

My partner and I are going TTC in September and we just got our little girl Robyn who now is 7 weeks and we are looking forward to having no3 next summer!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Hi all :) how's everyone doing? I can't believe how fast September is coming around! I'm getting well through my pre-natal folic acid and debating upgrading to a more rounded pre-natal with zinc etc in it too.

In other news, I'm taking part in a competition called Miss Vintage UK and our local radio station have asked me to do an interview for them. Absolutely pooping myself because I'm soooo shy!


----------



## ChiiBaby

PeasnCarrot said:


> Hi all :) how's everyone doing? I can't believe how fast September is coming around! I'm getting well through my pre-natal folic acid and debating upgrading to a more rounded pre-natal with zinc etc in it too.
> 
> In other news, I'm taking part in a competition called Miss Vintage UK and our local radio station have asked me to do an interview for them. Absolutely pooping myself because I'm soooo shy!

First of all good luck with the interview!! 

Secondly im good thanks :) just getting over a cold though so still feeling a bit rubbish. September is coming up fast, soon it will be time to BD alot! :blush:


----------



## jwilly

Hi ladies!

We will be ttc again come September. The waiting is already killing me, but the anticipation is exciting too! I was given methotrexate to end an ectopic pregnancy last week, and we have to wait four months until it is out of my system. Most years the summer seems to fly by anyways, so I am hoping that is still the case this year.


----------



## Symphony7

I do and don't want the summer to fly. I want ro start TTC, but I wait all school year for this break and have so many fun things planned that I want it to go as slow as possible. Will depend what grade I get. We will see what I am teaching next year if I want summer to end at all. Hoping I get moved out of sixth into second.

Anyone have any fun summer plans? Hubby and I are going to Mexico for one last hurrah. Then my mom and I are going to France in August. I am so excited! Only thing I'm sad about is we probably won't get to go camping this year, just font have the time.


----------



## MissYogi

Jwilly- It will fly by and having these extra few months may be really good for you after your tough time this last month. It will hopefully give you and your guy some time to just be with each other and enjoy each other. 

Symphony- I know what you mean about not wanting the summer to go fast. I am a teacher as well and it always seems to just fly by. Hopefully you get your grade 2 class! That would be such fun teaching the little ones! I teach grade 5 but I would love to teach really little ones sometime. Maybe I'll do a half day kindergarten class after having a baby!


----------



## Symphony7

I would love that! Unfortunately they did away with half day kindergarten in my county. And when it was half day the teacher still worked full time just with two classes. Yikes! That sounds hard. I think I may eventually get my ESOL certification and see if I can find a part time job through that.


----------



## MissN8

I have camping trip planned and concert in August. I am trying to enjoy the summer too and get out and be active. Loads bbqs and cold beers! Just think this time next year we will all hopefully have bumps how exciting


----------



## ChiiBaby

Im going to a festival at the begining of sept thats why im WTT till then :) My dad is taking me and i really didnt want to be getting up to go to the toilets every other hour if i was pregnant ( and the toilets are like 5-10 min walk from the tent >.<) haha!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

ChiiBaby said:


> PeasnCarrot said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :) how's everyone doing? I can't believe how fast September is coming around! I'm getting well through my pre-natal folic acid and debating upgrading to a more rounded pre-natal with zinc etc in it too.
> 
> In other news, I'm taking part in a competition called Miss Vintage UK and our local radio station have asked me to do an interview for them. Absolutely pooping myself because I'm soooo shy!
> 
> First of all good luck with the interview!!
> 
> Secondly im good thanks :) just getting over a cold though so still feeling a bit rubbish. September is coming up fast, soon it will be time to BD alot! :blush:Click to expand...

I *think* it went ok thanks, I've not heard it yet but that's probably a good thing since I hate the sound of my own voice when I hear it played back to me!

We're off to Las Vegas at the start of September for a last hurrah, can't wait! We've not been there for a good few years, it's our anniversary the week before so as a treat we've booked into one of the Gordon Ramsey restaurants for dinner on the second night :happydance:


----------



## Catalyst

Xuxa said:


> I am planning to wait until end of August too. I turn 30 on the 22nd of August and then we will be trying for #6 :)
> Congratulations on your engagement!!! lots of fun, amazing, exciting times ahead for you ;)
> xxx

Wow #6 :) and here I am nervus over trying for #3!! :)
Did you feel mutch change going from 2 to 3?


----------



## jwilly

Symphony, sounds like a well deserved break! Enjoy it! 

Missyogi, I do agree. We (or at least I) spent the last year obsessing over ttc. It will be nice to be forced to focus on us for a while. 

Sounds like everyone has a fun summer planned! MissN im with you, cold beers and bbqs pretty much describes our ideal summer. We have two destination weddings next spring (hubby is in both) so we are saving our vacation time (and money :p) for those. It will be a quiet summer, but somehow we always find lots to do.


----------



## MissYogi

Symphony- That's a good idea with the EOSL certificate. I have also thought of just doing private tutoring as it can make a lot of money here. Some teachers actually quit teaching because it turns out they can make more money by tutoring than they could by teaching. 

MissN8 and Chii- that sounds like a fantastic summer! It's good to enjoy these things while we can because next summer will hopefully bring all kinds of new fun! 

Peas- Las Vegas will be fantastic! Are you hoping that a pregnancy may come out of that trip, or waiting until once you return home?

jwilly- those weddings will be a great way to relax and spend time with the hubby before TTC again! Where do you live in Canada? I am in Calgary.


----------



## jwilly

MissYogi, I am in Ontario! :wave:


----------



## PeasnCarrot

MissYogi said:


> Symphony- That's a good idea with the EOSL certificate. I have also thought of just doing private tutoring as it can make a lot of money here. Some teachers actually quit teaching because it turns out they can make more money by tutoring than they could by teaching.
> 
> MissN8 and Chii- that sounds like a fantastic summer! It's good to enjoy these things while we can because next summer will hopefully bring all kinds of new fun!
> 
> Peas- Las Vegas will be fantastic! Are you hoping that a pregnancy may come out of that trip, or waiting until once you return home?
> 
> jwilly- those weddings will be a great way to relax and spend time with the hubby before TTC again! Where do you live in Canada? I am in Calgary.

I'm hoping so but I'm not sure if the timings will match up, I've been using Fertility Friend to track - not temping or anything so just using it to keep track of my periods - and it keeps telling me I've got irregular periods and moving my fertile days around. But I'm still hopeful so we'll see :). I can't wait for Vegas, we were there as part of our honeymoon so it'll bring back some memories!


----------



## wantingagirl

I've been trying for 23 months :wacko: and now we are waiting til September if this cycle is another fail! Grrrrrr I'm so impatient!


----------



## MissYogi

Peas- That sounds like a great trip! I've heard from a few other ladies that Fertility Friend is sometimes unreliable. I am using it and have been temping and it was pretty sure I hadn't ovulated this month, then all of a sudden it changed. 

wantingagirl- Good luck on this last bit of your wait! What happened to make you stop trying for a while?

I am currently just waiting for AF, then it will be my last cycle before trying! She's due any day now, I'm expecting on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## wantingagirl

MissYogi said:


> Peas- That sounds like a great trip! I've heard from a few other ladies that Fertility Friend is sometimes unreliable. I am using it and have been temping and it was pretty sure I hadn't ovulated this month, then all of a sudden it changed.
> 
> wantingagirl- Good luck on this last bit of your wait! What happened to make you stop trying for a while?
> 
> I am currently just waiting for AF, then it will be my last cycle before trying! She's due any day now, I'm expecting on Friday or Saturday.

I have 4 kids snd my mil has kindly offered to watch the kids in September so we are off to Tenerife for a week, it's very much needed. I've had 2 miscarriages in these 23 cycles. It's going to be so frustrating and long til September after trying so long but can't risk being unwell away xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry not even 23 it's 25 cycles! Lost bloody count!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

MissYogi said:


> Peas- That sounds like a great trip! I've heard from a few other ladies that Fertility Friend is sometimes unreliable. I am using it and have been temping and it was pretty sure I hadn't ovulated this month, then all of a sudden it changed.
> 
> wantingagirl- Good luck on this last bit of your wait! What happened to make you stop trying for a while?
> 
> I am currently just waiting for AF, then it will be my last cycle before trying! She's due any day now, I'm expecting on Friday or Saturday.

You're right about it being unreliable, I'm tempted to give up using it to be honest. There's no way for it to account for anomalies or events that could throw your cycle out of sync. For example, I had my visit from Aunt Flo while we were on holiday in Orlando earlier this year but for some reason the flights seem to knock my cycle for six. This time I was a couple of days late and it was very short and very light. I know it happens every time that I fly long haul somewhere but there's no way for me to account for the on FF so it says that my cycles are irregular and changes all my fertile/non-fertile-AF due dates because of that one cycle :saywhat: 

I think I'll be better off going by my own predictions that I worked out earlier in the year because they seem to be pretty much spot on! Good luck with starting trying after this cycle :happydance:


----------



## shanp84

We are planning to start trying July/August. I can't wait! Last year we tried a few cycles but not consistently. We just got married last August so feel like we are ready to start seriously trying.


----------



## AllysonHope

Hello everyone! I am completely new to checking out forums...my OH and I will begin trying in August 2016 and I can't wait!


----------



## MissYogi

Welcome Shanp84 and AllysonHope! 

Peas- I think I'm going to just keep using it to track my temps because it is a nice place to keep track of it, although I'm just going to mostly ignore it's suggestions. Now it has told me that because of my new temp yesterday, it doesn't know when I ovulated... yesterday was day 28, and I already had crosshairs... hmm.


----------



## true_believer

Hi everyone! This might be a thread for me for the next couple of months, we're going to start trying in August :happydance: 
Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Peas- I think I'm going to just keep using it to track my temps because it is a nice place to keep track of it said:

> Ugh, how annoying for you!! I'm hearing so many ladies on B&B that are getting annoyed with the cross hairs :wacko:. I'm pretty sure that I OV'd last week going by EWCM and actual OV pains - is it just me or are you all starting to pay more attention to what your body is doing and therefore starting to feel a lot more of what it's doing?
> 
> Hiiiiiiii to all the girlies joining us :thumbup: looking forward to getting to know you all, with any luck we'll be in the same threads for a long time to come!


----------



## MissYogi

I absolutely agree! It's so much nicer to just go with what your body is telling you. Our bodies are so good at what they do so it's nice to just read our own signs and symptoms. I worry about relying too much on the technology like FF because it can give the misleading impression that a website is smarter than our bodies and that all women are the same. I was getting really worried for a while that FF said I had an anovulatory cycle and that it might mean that I would have trouble, until I realized I know my body and I know that I felt O pains and EWCM which I rely far more than FF.


----------



## shanp84

Just stopping in to say hello to everyone. I'm anxiously awaiting our time to start trying. How's everyone doing this week?


----------



## BB1982

A bit frustrated today! It feels like I'm on the home straight, only a few weeks to go, but still feels so far. And then the great unknown of how long, if ever, it might take to conceive!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

BB1982 said:


> A bit frustrated today! It feels like I'm on the home straight, only a few weeks to go, but still feels so far. And then the great unknown of how long, if ever, it might take to conceive!

Can you believe it's nearly August already?? Where the heck has the time gone? Are you ready to start trying? I don't know if I'm excited or terrified :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

We pushed our ttc forward and have been trying in july :)


----------



## jwilly

We also started trying in July O:) Just couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Catalyst said:


> We pushed our ttc forward and have been trying in july :)

Ooooo, exciting!! How are you getting on? Are you in the two week wait yet?


----------



## Catalyst

Cd 20 and have like 15 more to go.. will be in tww on thursday I think, have about 35 day cycles so.

It is... obsessing hahaha... waiting for the right time and then tww.. bahhh! Hope we get lucky soon!
If not im realy glad I am geting busy this fall starting middle od august... then I wont have as much time obsessing! Hahaha


----------



## BB1982

I'm not far behind! I keep thinking this time next month I'll be ovulating, once that cycle ends then we'll be going for it! I'm also excited and scared, I can't believe it's actually come around, finally!! Fingers crossed for all trying. Xx


----------



## Symphony7

BB1982 said:


> I'm not far behind! I keep thinking this time next month I'll be ovulating, once that cycle ends then we'll be going for it! I'm also excited and scared, I can't believe it's actually come around, finally!! Fingers crossed for all trying. Xx

I am the same way! For years I watched my ticker count down...when it was under a year I couldn't believe it. Now it's just got weeks on it instead of months. Crazy! I can't wait though. I thought I'd be more apprehensive when it got this close but I'm not surprisingly. Ready to get this partY started!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello everyone! It's been awhile since I have been on. We have decided to try for a second child. I am going to have my IUD removed on August 2nd. Feeling a bit scared!


----------



## plamy

We will start TTC on 20th of Sept - then my probation period at work expires. Can't wait! Counting the days.


----------



## Eziana

We're starting on September 10th, just 42 days away! (Not that I'm counting LOL!) I'm going off the pill one month before. Hopefully AF will cooperate and won't take her sweet time coming back! I was just thinking the other day that, that first month after going off the pill will be the only month for a long time when I'll actually be excited about AF's arrival instead of sad about it!


----------



## BB1982

Really? 42 days (41 now!) that's just about when we'll be going for it too! Getting married early Sept and off on honeymoon first 2 weeks Oct, DH (2B!! Lol) won't start trying before as he doesn't want me to feel sick on HM (quite rightly as it's cost a lot of money) but I'm ovulating the few days before we leave, if not maybe the first day of our holiday, so to me that's the perfect time to try. The only issue is, do you think it will spoil my holiday if I have my period during the last few days? It would be so disappointing. Also I'm not planning to drink tons but clearly I'd like to have a few, would that be ok during very possibly the earliest part of pregnancy? I mean really the chances of falling pregnant the first month is small, but you can't help but get excited at the possibility as much as I'm trying not to. The thought of waiting until the next month just feels like such a long wait. Stupid, I've been waiting years to get here but those extra few weeks just feel unacceptable to me!! Xx


----------



## Eziana

Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I can understand your future DH not wanting you to be sick on your honeymoon. On the other hand, I see what you mean about wanting to get going with the TTC. I too have waited a long time, and sometimes I feel September 10th can't get here fast enough! As for the getting your period the last few days of your trip, I guess it depends. I mean, maybe if you remind yourself that there's a good chance it won't happen right away, and tell yourself you're not going to get upset about it and still enjoy your HM. But oh, it's hard not to be at least a little upset. Like, I know that I'll be a little upset if it doesn't happen our first month of trying, because there's that part of you that holds out hope that maybe, just maybe you'll be one of the lucky, really fertile ones, LOL! About the drinking, during the first few weeks, I've heard that as long as you don't binge drink or anything, having a few drinks during the first few weeks is probably not going to do much damage. I mean I've actually heard of women saying that there doctors told them to not worry about it. Good luck with these last weeks of wedding planning! :)


----------



## BB1982

Thanks! Wedding is pretty much sorted, just having to pay for it all now!! &#128184;&#128184; I'm not planning on getting drunk just enjoying a drink with my meals or maybe a nice cocktail. My OH doesn't like drinking and so he would only have one or two and I don't think he'd be impressed if I got rolling drunk!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im waiting until Sep once AF arrives.


----------



## PeasnCarrot

And somehow it's August already, how did that happen?! The witch caught me the other day :witch: but that perfect timing (not perfect at the time, she struck half way through a spin class :dohh: ) because I'll be on just before we fly to Vegas so hopefully we'll get a bit of :sex: while we're there lol. 

I'm trying to resist the urge to start a stock pile of tests :blush:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Catalyst

Well... we have been waiting few months to try and had decited to oush it forward to july. Then one oopsy in june but af showed july 7th. So ttc was on with ntnp method and last friday I got bfp! I thought AF was not due til thursday next but I tested just to be sure since I was going on a festival and was planning on to have two or three drinks. Must have ovulated early :)

So good luck girls!! Baby dust on you all!


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Catalyst said:


> Well... we have been waiting few months to try and had decited to oush it forward to july. Then one oopsy in june but af showed july 7th. So ttc was on with ntnp method and last friday I got bfp! I thought AF was not due til thursday next but I tested just to be sure since I was going on a festival and was planning on to have two or three drinks. Must have ovulated early :)
> 
> So good luck girls!! Baby dust on you all!

Eeek!! Congratulations :happydance: I hope you have a healthy, boring 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Catalyst

Haha boring?! ;D hahaha

But thank you :) we were not expecting this so soon.

Hope this is just a sign for this group of women that are on this thread that we will all get fast :bfp:!! :D
:hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

Congratulations Catalyst! H&H 9 months! 
Had my IUD removed on August 2nd. AF came right after. Just waiting.


----------



## BB1982

only just had the witch visit, which has caused my tracker app to now push my ovulation back by a week when we should have been trying at the end of September it's now early October!! I know it's only a week but in my mind it was 'next month' and now it's more like 2 months! It's utterly rediculous to be bothered by 1 stupid week when I've waited so long. I guess I should be concentrating on the positives, it now falls right on our honeymoon!!


----------



## Catalyst

Honeymoon baby sounds good :) good luck!


----------



## JoJazie

Hi BB1982, which ovulation tracker are u using?



BB1982 said:


> only just had the witch visit, which has caused my tracker app to now push my ovulation back by a week when we should have been trying at the end of September it's now early October!! I know it's only a week but in my mind it was 'next month' and now it's more like 2 months! It's utterly rediculous to be bothered by 1 stupid week when I've waited so long. I guess I should be concentrating on the positives, it now falls right on our honeymoon!!


----------



## Catalyst

Well, we lost the litle bean. It has just stopped bleeding and we are going to start ttc right away.


----------



## schultzie18

So very sorry! Hoping for a sticky bean very soon for you!


----------



## JoJazie

So sorry to hear it Catalyst. Lots of hugs to you. Hoping for a BFP soon.


----------



## PeasnCarrot

Catalyst said:


> Well, er lost the litle bean. It has jusy stopped bleeding and we are going to start ttc right away.

I'm so sorry to hear that hunnie :hugs: good luck for when you start ttc again, hopefully you'll get your sticky rainbow baby xxx


----------



## BB1982

JoJazie - I'm using Ovia. I originally started with Clue but found Ovia was nicer to use.


----------



## schultzie18

I am about 4dpo and have some spotting. I have no idea why. I guess it could be a mixed up cycle since just coming off the Mirena.


----------



## JoJazie

BB1982, is it only a week to before TTC?? Very exciting!! Will we be seeing you in the TTC section from next week then ;)


----------



## BB1982

JoJazie, no it's been pushed back until mid/end of sept now, but I ovulate early sept so missing that one by two weeks!! OH doesn't want me feeling unwell on honeymoon which I get, we've spent a lot and although I'm not expecting to fall first try you never know!! I'll be ovulating again on honeymoon so that is great timing, and I can enjoy my holiday eating and drinking and hopefully lots of baby dancing!! I just can't be bothered to change my ticker! X


----------



## taecrump

Hello ladies

Me and my dh has been ttc for 6 mths now and have had no luck. the last 2 months ive been using preseed because of lack of fertile cm only sticky and sometimes very little creamy cm. Also this month ive used cb advanced opk's and got 5 flashing smiley days and then my solid and cd 16 (8/15/2016)  . We bd'ed almost every day lol I know its relatively early but I have no symptoms other than here and there one boob will hurt and very gassy. i'm starting to feel I'm not receiving my bfp because of non fertile cm even days I ovulate its still sticky and thick white cm. I drink lots LOTS of water eat relatively healthy and been taking prenatals for 3 mthns. Any one had same journey. I'm going to test on Saturday! sending baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## JoJazie

Bb1982 it sounds fair enough then, considering this may be your last time worry free on holidays! You may as well enjoy :) Where are you going on honeymoon?


----------



## BB1982

Cruising in the med x


----------



## PeasnCarrot

BB1982 said:


> Cruising in the med x

Sounds lush :-D we went on a cruise for part of our honeymoon and loved it.

I may or may not (ok, I did) buy a couple of tests yesterday to start building a stash. I know we're not trying just yet but don't want the agony of not having any in the house and having to wait for a shop to open before we can buy some...that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it :blush:


----------



## JoJazie

Ooh a cruise - u want to enjoy that! 

Peas, I'm the same. I went to check out the pharmacy for a basal temp thermometer. They didn't have one in stock so I'm researching the brands now and may order in. Don't know which to get. Not trying, but just preparing ;)


----------



## PeasnCarrot

JoJazie said:


> Ooh a cruise - u want to enjoy that!
> 
> Peas, I'm the same. I went to check out the pharmacy for a basal temp thermometer. They didn't have one in stock so I'm researching the brands now and may order in. Don't know which to get. Not trying, but just preparing ;)

:haha: we've got to be prepared! I'm resisting the basal thermometers for now  xx


----------



## BB1982

All starting to seem real now! But at the same time, hard to believe. OH made a joke yesterday about having a stockpile of condoms which will go to waste as we start trying in just a few days time. I'm actually going to be peak ovulation right at the time can start, but being sensible we need to be safe for a extra week, then it will be full stream ahead to try for a honeymoon baby!! I can remember counting the months off and it was so long to wait, and here we are, only a few sleeps to go. Excited, nervous, anxious, delighted all together! Xx


----------



## BB1982

And further to the above, in true crazy lady style, I've already been looking into pregnancy tests!! Any recommendations out there?


----------



## Catalyst

When is the wedding? Is that over or? Is it this weekend? So exciting :)


----------



## BB1982

3rd, just a few days left! X


----------



## JoJazie

So exciting BB!!!! Congrats congrats congrats!! And you know it will all fly so fast! There's too much else to be thinking about between now and when you try. All the best!


----------



## JoJazie

September tomorrow! Who's starting now?!?


----------



## PeasnCarrot

JoJazie said:


> September tomorrow! Who's starting now?!?

:saywhat: :headspin: I can't believe it's September tomorrow!! Where has the time gone??! I'm having a real "am I ready for this" moment to myself, almost talking myself out of it!

I'm waiting for the :witch: to arrive which should be in the next few days and then it'll be count down to ov. How about you?


----------



## Catalyst

I started in july, had a mc middle of august so I am starting again. J
Hoping to ovulate soon. Will start using opks today :)

Lovely BB :) you will be ttc soon. I was between 8 and 9weekd pg eith my second on our wedding day.. I dont drink red or white wine and we just wanted the guest to have wine with the food and aldo there was no party. The day, wedding, reception and all was amazing and I loved it :) 
So enjoy these few days until and your wedding day :) then you can enjoy ttc. Good luck and congratulations in advance :)


----------



## BB1982

Thank you all, you're all very kind! X


----------



## JoJazie

Peas, I was meant to start same time as you in Oct, but I had to hold back for another month. There's a real possibility that we could get preggers with twins and we need to make sure our health insurance is available. Usually you don't go full term on twins and if it so happened we conceived first try, we'd be in trouble. I really want to go into a private hospital so hubbie can stay with me the whole time (and not wait for visiting hours!). So we TTC in Nov now. 2 mth til the countdown of the cycle! (So really that's about 3 mth).

Catalyst, I hope they help to get the timing right, nice and quick for you. When do you think O will come?/cycle day r u at?


----------



## Catalyst

Jo - I am at cd 17 but I have long cycles usualy, even though I have occasionaly shorter (usualy 33-35, occasionaly 28). So I started testing today and to my amazement I got this - top one is from 17:00 and the other 22:00
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1472683932231_zpsznjvugnl.jpg

So I am guessing I am Ovulation now? :)

I have been having litle cramping and the past 2 hours or so more like pain on my left side. So I am hoping it is egg coming! Not sure if I should say 1dpo tomorrow.. or to just wait for the 20th as was my plan (35d put Af at 19th).

would love to hear what you girls think of the tests? :)


----------



## JoJazie

Catalyst I haven't used these tests before, but based on what I've read they look as if you're ovulating? And also based on the symptoms! Oooooh, BD time? Then TWW? Exciting!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Jo - been having lot eggwhite cm today so I think it is deffo a good sign! ;)
We did not Bd yesterday but did fay before and DH wanted to sway gor a girl and wanted to hold off yesterday. I said he could decide this time :) so we will see :)


----------



## JoJazie

Oooh good luck Catalyst !


----------



## BB1982

Hi!!! I'm now a Mrs!! Yeay!!! X we did have a bit of a slip on the wedding night though, and used no protection. I took an OPK on Friday morning and got a clear positive with two dark lines. Does anybody know how soon after getting a positive OPK you release an egg? We were supposed to be holding off until honeymoon but I guess, it's unlikely I've caught, but if I have then it will be incredibly exciting and a wedding night baby!! Lol


----------



## Catalyst

Hahaha naughty! :)
Congratulations on your wedding.
After pos opk they say it will release in 24-36 hours. So you might have caught it ;)


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies! Just saw this....we've been debating when to try for #2. My LO is almost 10 months, and I want them close together, so originally I said July...then August....now it's September lol. It's O time now, but we've decided to wait until next time and see what happens. I had 2 mcs before my LO, so that's part of the urgency, but I also am missing the newborn baby snuggles.


----------



## BB1982

Welcome Sunshine!! How exciting, trying again! Must be hard when you had two miscarriages before, it must make it a bit scary! Xx


----------



## Symphony7

Hi ladies! Checking I to see how everyone is doing. September is here, hopefully most everyone has gotten to move over to TTC! We tried last month but no luck. Got AF on the 1st, had a short 3 day period and am now on to cycle 2 TTC #1. Not 100% site when I will ovulate as I O'd CD9 last cycle and had a 23 day cycle. I think though that was because I had just come off the pill and didn't have a period. So I am expecting O any time from CD9 to CD14...guess we will have to BD a lot this cycle. Good luck all the ladies moving over this month!


----------



## JoJazie

BB when do you get to test?!? Very exciting! Suppose the extra week didn't get a chance to rear its head :) Very exciting! 

Symphony I am now TTC in Nov. So I'm hanging around for a little bit. When do u O?


----------



## BB1982

JoJazie, I don't know!! Like I said I had a massively strong positive OPK on Friday morning but we didn't have the 'oops' BD until Saturday night, early Sunday morning after the festivities!! We've been careful since. 12 to 36 hours window to ovulate is huge, and I dont know if I caught my LH spike going up or down as it was literally the only one I did this month!! So I've no idea if I can pinpoint O to know how many days past I am. I've purchased some cheap early tests from eBay so I think maybe middle of next week. I'd be due my period around 16th I think but my cycles vary from 33 to 35 days usually. It's all so new to me and I don't really know what I'm doing!! I'm not expecting to have got pregnant, but I'm well aware it only takes once and that it was at the optimal time so I really don't know what to think. Trying to be calm about it and think I'm not so that if by some chance I am it will be such a lovely suprise. Xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks BB!! Yes, exciting and scary as well. I have moments where I wonder if we're ready, my LO is a such a dream. But still so exciting thinking about it! :) I'm pretty sure it's O day today as I have major cramps on right side. No last minute regrets about this cycle though, and DH is at work until late anyways lol.


----------



## BB1982

Counting down the days now after our wedding night 'whoops! lol. Although I know it's a very slim chance I caught, it's still a chance, I keep thinking 'I could be!' Which is so exciting. I can now understand the pain of the two week wait!! I never really got it before. I can take an early test from Monday I think, tracker says my period is due next Friday. Still a whole week away! X


----------



## Catalyst

I know what you mean.. I tested today at 8dpo.. could not wait longer. Think it is the earlyest I have ever tested. Trying again at 10dpo ;)


----------



## BB1982

Catalyst, what dpo are you on today? Any other symptoms? X


----------



## BB1982

So, I've been married a week and my male boss decides to shout out in the middle of our office 'come on then, when are you getting pregnant, you're married now you should be pregnant by now'!! I mean, honestly! How bloody insensitive. For all he knows I could have been trying for months or years!!! Just makes me so cross. Feeling very annoyed/emotional today, but managed to laugh it off! X


----------



## Symphony7

BB that is creepy and borderline sexually harassment. No boss should be making references to your reproduction or sex life in any way. Eew. What a creeper. 

I ma currently CD10. This cycle seems to be dragging a bit. Don't O probably for another 3 or 4 days...got a sta t K negative OPK this morning which is weird as last cycle it was pretty dark a couple of days leading up and then very clearly positive. Who knows...guess I'll have to wait for it to figure itself out since coming off the pill. Must say though...I was on BC since becoming sexually active so I never experienced it any other way. But there is a huge difference being off it!


----------



## BB1982

How long have you been off bc now? I pretty much went back to fairly normal 33 to 35 day cycles right away, but I was a bit emotional and stressy for a few months looking back! Devil woman!! Lol


----------



## Symphony7

I had a pretty regular cycle this last one, which was my first off. I O'd on CD9 which was right on schedule considering I didn't have a period, then had first period on CD23. My period is normally 5 days so, if I had had one, it would have been 28 days. I was really regular before but it's been five years, and I never paid attention to it before so I'm not sure exactly how many days.


----------



## BB1982

Sounds like you've hopefully gone back to your own natural cycle. I had weird boob ache yesterday, all down the sides. Once I got home and removed my underworked bra it helped and seemed to die down. I'm not a person who gets boob ache normally, I half convinced myself if I listened to my body it was telling me something different was going on, so that got my hopes up! Tested for the first ever time this morning with FMU, BFN. I guess I am only 8dpo so even with a sensitive test that's very early. I'm trying to have a 'what will be will be' attitude but it's hard. OH wasn't very supportive of me wanting to test, said that I should at least wait for a missed Period first, that I'll start to get obsessed and that the stress will make it harder to conceive. Start to get obsessed?!? If he only knew! Lol xx


----------



## Symphony7

Lol! They have no idea. I tested really early last cycle, like every day from CD7. Ugh, I was just kind of all over the place. But when there was not even a shadow of a line it lost its appeal. I don't know what I'll do this cycle, but I think I'm less excited to test early and may wait until day before or day of miss ed period.


----------



## Catalyst

BB1982 said:


> Sounds like you've hopefully gone back to your own natural cycle. I had weird boob ache yesterday, all down the sides. Once I got home and removed my underworked bra it helped and seemed to die down. I'm not a person who gets boob ache normally, I half convinced myself if I listened to my body it was telling me something different was going on, so that got my hopes up! Tested for the first ever time this morning with FMU, BFN. I guess I am only 8dpo so even with a sensitive test that's very early. I'm trying to have a 'what will be will be' attitude but it's hard. OH wasn't very supportive of me wanting to test, said that I should at least wait for a missed Period first, that I'll start to get obsessed and that the stress will make it harder to conceive. Start to get obsessed?!? If he only knew! Lol xx




Symphony7 said:


> Lol! They have no idea. I tested really early last cycle, like every day from CD7. Ugh, I was just kind of all over the place. But when there was not even a shadow of a line it lost its appeal. I don't know what I'll do this cycle, but I think I'm less excited to test early and may wait until day before or day of miss ed period.

BB - When I was trying for myfirst my DH was like that, he didnt want me to spend money on test and try to early and the money go to weist hahaha. Also when I got pg, I tested like 1-2 days before AF and he asked If it meant anything unless it was taken the day or day after AF was due. hahaha I have wondered this cycle how he can be so calm? Cause when I got the OPK he was talking alot about girls and all haha. It would be lovely to be as calm as they are, and not thinking about this so damn much!

Symphony - This cycle is the earlyest I have started testing, well last cycle I did start early but that was cause I didnt track and my cycle had been 28 and 36 the two months prior so wasnt sure about how long that wold be and I was going to a Party and wanted to know if it was ok to drink (first weekend stark white bfn the next after I got pos, but 10 days later lost it). In the beginning of this one I was afraid of testing early and geting pos and then loosing, I was afraid I would loose again and I was so determined to wait for my AF due day and then maby day or two over to test. But something changed when I got so pos OPK. I got so happy that I got pos OPK in the first place and got so hopeful for a short while :) did dtd and It was a real good try, dont think we could have tiemd it better or done more. So I got excited and wanted to start testing and seeing couple of girls on BnB get pos so early I was temted and tested at 8dpo :) I feel though that I got it out of my system for the next cycle, that I could wait a tad longer :) but that I am saying now, who knows how crazy I will be at that time :D


----------



## Symphony7

I know I was looking at all these 9DPO positive tests and so when mine was negative I was kind of pissed, like hey! I should have one early too! Lol. Getting bored with OPKs already this cycle and I'm only CD11. Thought TTC would be more exciting, it's just a lot of waiting around.


----------



## JoJazie

Keep at it ladies! It only takes one to become a Mummy!


----------



## MissN8

I have some opks ready because I am def jumping straight into ttc. Do you ladies let your partner's know when you are ovulating? What cycle day should i start them?


----------



## Catalyst

MissN8, I always tell myself that I wont tell him but I always do :) 2 times out of three I got pg and that are my boys :) this month I used opk and I dont know yet if I am pg but I am not very hopeful, beeing 11dpo and got bfn today.

IT depends on how long your cycle is when you start using them. If you have 28 day cycle I think you start at cd 10 or 11.


----------



## MissN8

Catalyst said:


> MissN8, I always tell myself that I wont tell him but I always do :) 2 times out of three I got pg and that are my boys :) this month I used opk and I dont know yet if I am pg but I am not very hopeful, beeing 11dpo and got bfn today.
> 
> IT depends on how long your cycle is when you start using them. If you have 28 day cycle I think you start at cd 10 or 11.

Thanks i actually have no idea how long my cycle is as have been on bcp for years. I think it was between 28 to 30 days before. Fx you get a bfp soon! What cycle are you on?


----------



## Catalyst

MissN8 said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> MissN8, I always tell myself that I wont tell him but I always do :) 2 times out of three I got pg and that are my boys :) this month I used opk and I dont know yet if I am pg but I am not very hopeful, beeing 11dpo and got bfn today.
> 
> IT depends on how long your cycle is when you start using them. If you have 28 day cycle I think you start at cd 10 or 11.
> 
> Thanks i actually have no idea how long my cycle is as have been on bcp for years. I think it was between 28 to 30 days before. Fx you get a bfp soon! What cycle are you on?Click to expand...

We jumped the gun and had one oopsie around ovulation in june. Then ttc in july and got bfp august 5th, but started to bleed august 15th, that was 4 weeks ago today. So, tecnicly this is our second cycle. I am suppose to have AF here on friday I think. So time will tell, tested today and had bfn so Im not optimistic
But that is ok, will be happy to have finished the first cycle after our loss.


----------



## Symphony7

I tell my OH exactly what's going on. Lol, he's such a trooper, nothing phases him. I could tell him I've got aliens nesting down there and he'd be like "that's nice". 

BD'd three times this fertile window. Definitely just going to try the marathon sex approach and see how that works. Hehe. Hubby is happy about it, it's good for me too...I tend to get lazy about having sex normally so this is a good way to get me back in shape. 

Only thing I'm concerned about this cycle is that I am super dry...like, really dry. I had one spot of EWCM two days ago and now nada. Last cycle I had about three days of it leading up to O. But I did check my cervix last night for the first time ever...it was weird. Felt very soft though, couldn't tell if it was high, low, whatever. Have more BD tonight and tomorrow and we shall see how that helps. My OPK is still negative but moving in the right direction, it was really faint yesterday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MissN8

Cant do any harm! Did you get a positive opk on your first cycle. Ladies, honest opinion do you think I should come off pill now to regulate my periods? I have been on the pill for years and am worried it will take a while.


----------



## Symphony7

I did, I got it right when I should and I did have EWCM last month so not sure what's up this month. O day today on CD14 so I am ovulating right on schedule, just not sure about the CM. I didn't come off early because I didn't want my period during the summer on vacation, but if I hadn't been going away I would have come off early. Would be nice to know what's going on.


----------



## JoJazie

MissN8 I read it's best to come off the pill a few cycles before trying. Although you can get preggers immediately after, the pill changes things down there that may take a while to regulate again. It was in Garden of Fertility. A really good read actually. I recommend it.


----------



## Catalyst

With my older I got pg in 5th cycle after coming off the pill and it was deffinitly regulating it self durint that time. So with next I quit 4 months before and used condoms and got pg first try.
I got sick ot eating hormones and wanted to stop using them so for a year we used condoms. It had nothing to do with us going to try ttc :)
My second cycle just started (cd3) and its first af after loss. 
So.. hope all of uss here get our bfp soon!! :)


----------



## Symphony7

I'm 3DPO. Just waiting now. Good thing I have lots to keep me occupied, but I'm still a bit bored of waiting. Lol. No symptoms, but none last time either.


----------



## JoJazie

Good luck Symphony!


----------



## Catalyst

Nearly there symphony. Good luck!!


----------



## MissN8

ive decided to come off in october to give myself a month to get to know my body so not long now ladies. Do the cheapie opks work?


----------



## BB1982

Hi, I've always used cheap ones I get on eBay, they've been fine for me. I have a long cycle, 5 weeks so I was using 7 to 10 a month at first to pinpoint O, but now after 9 months being off BC I know I O around cycle day 20 to 23 which helps. I also use ovia app in my phone which helped me keep track of where I was in each cycle. There are some who have said seven seas 'trying for a baby' preconception multivits have helped regulate their cycles. I went on them as soon as I finished the pill so I can't comment on if they helped me personally but I did pretty much go straight back to a regular cycle.


----------



## Catalyst

MissN8 said:


> ive decided to come off in october to give myself a month to get to know my body so not long now ladies. Do the cheapie opks work?

Well I used them the month I got pg with my boys 4 and 7 year old) &#9786; so I would say they work. The third time I used them (last cycle) it did not work.. well I got pos and O but disnt get pg &#128518;


----------



## Symphony7

I liked the Wondfo OPKs. I always got a very clear positive for about 12-16 hours, clearly negative the rest of the time.


----------



## MissN8

I've just bought cheap ones from ebay. Hope they work!


----------

